# Re-using bandsaw blades to make springs?



## Eric The Viking (5 Dec 2014)

I mean for flat springs (with the teeth ground off, obviously!).

Someone has asked me about making some thin flat springs for a military vehicle restoration project (about 4"x1", thickness TBD - narrower might be OK).

Has anyone tried this? 

I'd guess you'd need to anneal it, shape it and drill it, and then re-temper it to restore the springy-ness. It struck me as an easy win, as broken bandsaw blades are readily available ;-)

Thoughts anyone? Am I missing something about the metallurgy?

E.


----------



## woodfarmer (5 Dec 2014)

Wow, a V1 engine  would love to see that


----------



## Eric The Viking (7 Dec 2014)

Bump.


----------



## xy mosian (10 Dec 2014)

Eric, I was looking forward to reading replies to this question, only general interest of course. It seems to me, and probably yourself, that a knowledge of the base material would help. Perhaps a 'phone call to that nice man at TuffSaws might elicit some useful information. I do remember something about tempering to Dark Blue, although I have never needed to do it.
There was a possibility that I might need some small wire springs recently, a call to a local spring manufacturer was very rewarding. They were kind enough to talk me through the tempering of what I know as Piano wire and also Stainless Steel wire. Adding an invitation to visit the works.
Sadly they don't work with flat springs.
Sorry if you've gone through all this.
xy


----------



## Eric The Viking (10 Dec 2014)

I get to see the 'application' for the first time next Monday morning, so can report back then. There's been a bit of confilcting information coming my way - I was told at one point they'd solved the problem, but I don't know for certain.

I thought I wouldn't bother Ian J. until I had a definite question, such as "do you make blades that are Xmm deep?".

As they used to say on Grandstand, "More news as it comes in."


----------



## xy mosian (10 Dec 2014)

Thanks for the latest report. I just had a mental image of springs used in some wood hold down devices on table saws. It wood be a shame to canabalise one of those of course. The incessant need to garner any, and all, scrap metal has significantly reduced the easy acquisition of that 'Looks as if it may be useful one day'. A one time possible source.

xy


----------



## Keith 66 (12 Dec 2014)

Years ago i acquired a British Antique revolver, the trigger spring was broken & there was no possibility of parts so it had to be made.
I used a Bosch jigsaw blade with the teeth ground off & the two arms of the spring were tapered before heating to red heat & folding & curving to shape.
The first spring was a bit soft & broke, the second which i did a better job of tempering was spot on. I sold the revolver to a friend who put it into service on the range (he had an fac), ten years later it was still going strong with the bosch jigsaw blade spring!


----------

